
Why Groupon Needs to Go Private to Rebuild Its Vision - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/27/why-groupon-needs-to-go-private-to-rebuild-its-vision/
======
jeffehobbs
OH, no... no. Public or private, Groupon is done.

